# Wing Chun



## Kane (Jul 29, 2004)

Is Jeet Kune Do really like Wing Chun? I've never seen that martial art before, can some tell me more about it?

Is it like Karate or Tae Kwon Do? Or is it like BJJ, Judo, or Ju Jitsu? I've heard it is more of a striking art like Karate or Tae Kwon Do.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jul 29, 2004)

Kane said:
			
		

> Is Jeet Kune Do really like Wing Chun? I've never seen that martial art before, can some tell me more about it?
> 
> Is it like Karate or Tae Kwon Do? Or is it like BJJ, Judo, or Ju Jitsu? I've heard it is more of a striking art like Karate or Tae Kwon Do.



http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=63
Everything you want to know will be right here, just search around and read.


----------

